# Gaggia Classic not pumping water.



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi all!

I've got my old classic out of the loft to loan to my parents for a bit and having some trouble priming the pump.

It's been sat for over a year completely drained of water or as much as I could get out by running the pump dry (briefly) before storing.

I'm going through the pump priming process of turning machine on, opening steam valve, turning brew and steam buttons on to draw water through the wand. I'll do that for at least 10 seconds but no joy. Pump is loud, goes a little quieter (not much) and no water. From what I can see no water is being drawn though the pipe from the tank.

Does this mean my pump is actually knackered or some other issue?

I thought this would be an easy start up after storage but not so!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

It's most likely a blockage somewhere. Either scale or something else.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Remove the shower screen and clean, if no joy then search for unblocking solenoid.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X605F using Tapatalk


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks chaps. Will try that on the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Whilst you're doing so ensure you have some descaler in the water tank too


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Do you think I've found the problem?!

Some lovely blue/green muck making a home in the solenoid valve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Look's like you have found the problem, that could well be corrosion off the copper pipe in the centre of the boiler (copper sulphate).

The machine needs a thorough d-scale and preferably a strip down. Don't poison the old folks :yuk:


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Look's like you have found the problem, that could well be corrosion off the copper pipe in the centre of the boiler (copper sulphate).
> 
> The machine needs a thorough d-scale and preferably a strip down. Don't poison the old folks :yuk:


 That's what I thought but I didn't think there was much copper in the Classic. Apart from the Steam pipe, unless that's what its originated from?

Either way, yes a good clean and descale is in order!

I've been using citric acid for my current machine (copper boiler) but if I remember right this might be a bit too harsh on the aluminium boiler in the classic? Is that right, should I be using something different?


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Also, definitely a buggered pump. Tested it disconnected from the boiler and other pipework. Barely could suck a drip up, so have a new one on order.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> That's what I thought but I didn't think there was much copper in the Classic. Apart from the Steam pipe, unless that's what its originated from?
> 
> Either way, yes a good clean and descale is in order!
> 
> I've been using citric acid for my current machine (copper boiler) but if I remember right this might be a bit too harsh on the aluminium boiler in the classic? Is that right, should I be using something different?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There are are Classic specific d-scalers (alloy boilers) , personally I use citric acid in my Classic (stand by M/ch) . Providing you do not use an excessivley strong mix and flush thoroughly with fresh water I do not foresee a problem.

One other item worth cleaning is the pipes from OPV and flow to pump. Take them off and soak them in a tray with some diluted Milton in then rinse thoroughly.

Milton = any supermarket chemists :good:


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

So got it working in the end. New pump ordered and fitted. Cleaned and descaled.

Seen as I had it apart I modified the pump mount (removed) and fitted some of those rubber L brackets so the pump sits horizontally. Like these:









This meant I could do this:









Changing the pump orientation meant that it left much more headroom so I could mount the PID in the space above. The lid sits nicely over it and looks a whole lot better than the usual side mount in a box.

Not sure how the PID will fair in the heat inside and potential higher moisture level. Time will tell...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

